# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  البادية فضلها والترغيب فيها وشرف البدو

## مصعب الجهني

*البادية فضلها والترغيب فيها وشرف البدو*  
*تجارب من حياة البادية في الحجاز* *[ من فضائل البادية ] :*
*لا يخفى على كل عاقل فضل البادية، فالصحراء هي منبت العرب؛ ومحازة الرجولة ؛ ومآوى الأحرار ؛ وفيها يتعلم الرجل شرف الأخلاق ؛ وكرم الطباع ؛ وعزة النفس ؛ والصبر على العيش ؛ مع ما فيها من السير بالأرض ؛ والتفكر في سنن الكون ؛ وما صنعه الباري من الأشجار والنباتات، والدواب والهامات؛ والجبال الراسيات؛ وقد أختص البدوي بعدد من الصفات التي تميزه عن أهل الحاضرة كالشجاعة والنجدة؛ والصبر والشدة؛ والكرم والجود؛ وصفاء الذهن؛ وخلو القلب؛* *وحسن النية؛ مع معرفته بالجهات؛ وطوالع النجوم؛ وأسماء المواضع؛ وطرق الجبال؛ ومسالك الأودية؛ ومنابع المياه .* 

*وروى البخاري في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضى الله* *عنه أن النبي صلى الله علية وسلم قال: ( ما بعث الله نبياً ألا ورعى الغنم؛ فقال* *أصحابه: وأنت يا رسول الله ؟؛ فقال: نعم كنت* *أرعاها على قراريط لأهل مكة ) ولا يخفى أن رعي الغنم لا يكون إلا في الصحاري والبوادي وسط الأودية والشعاب وحول سفوح الجبال؛ وقد سُئلت أم المؤمنين عائشة عن البداوة ؟؛ فقالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه* *وسلم يتبدى إلى هذه التلاع) يعني تلاع المدينة؛ وقد كان نبي الله يعقوب عليه السلام بدوي يسكن البادية؛ وقد قال تعالى على لسان أخوة يوسف لأبيهم يعقوب: (أرسله معنا غدا يرتع ويلعب) وقال تعالى على لسان يوسف حين وفد إليه إخوته لأخذ الكيل: (وقد أحسن بي* *إذا أخرجني من السجن وجاء بكم من البدو)* 

*ومما لا شك فيه أن كثير من حياة الأنبياء والصحابة* *والسلف كانوا يقضونها في البوادي والخلوات؛ فأيامهم حين غزواتهم وروحاتهم وسفراتهم تمر وهم فوق* *شعوف الجبال ووسط بطون الأودية؛ وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لوفد جاءه من بادية جهينة : (أنتم باديتنا ونحن حاضرتكم؛ إذا دعوتمونا* *أجبناكم؛ وإذا دعوناكم أجبتمونا)* 

للحديث صلة في سلسلة أحاديث وآداب وتجارب من البادية ..

----------


## حسن الحربي

موضوع ممتع 

واصل أخي مصعب

----------


## أبو الحسن المكي

جزاك الله حيرا 

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ مصعب الجهني واصل بارك الله فيك هذا الحديث الممتع
والشيء بالشيء يذكر قرأت قريباً كتاب (العرب من وجهة نظر يابانية)
لمؤلف ياباني لديه غلو في تعظيم وتقديس البدو...

----------


## مصعب الجهني

حياكم الله جميعا..
أبشروا بما يسركم؛ فهذه خبرات حياة الصحراء؛ ومعارفي التي أخذتها وأكتسبتها من عرب البادية .

----------


## مصعب الجهني

*البادية فضلها والترغيب فيها وشرف البدو* 

*تجارب من حياة البادية في الحجاز* 
*[ من مخازي الحاضرة ] :*
*حياة البادية بسيطة غير معقدة؛ تخلو من الضوضاء وتميل إلى الصفاء؛ ليس فيها شيء من مظاهر الحياة المدنية؛ فمعيشة أهها مما تدر أغنامهم وأبلهم؛ ومما تنبت أرضهم من نباتات وأعشاب؛ وفي الصحراء يترعرع الفتى البدوي على مخالطة الشيوخ ذوي السن؛ ويأخذ من خبراتهم وتجاربهم؛ ويتعلم من تلك المجالس التي هي بمثابة المدارس؛ يتعلم أخلاق الرجال؛ وفصاحة الكلام؛ وحفظ الجوار؛ وحماية الدخيل؛ وفك العاني؛ إلى غير ذلك من الفضائل التي لا تعد ولا تحصى* 

*وأما حياة المدن والحضر فلا تسلم من مخازي المنكرات؛ ووجود الفسقة والأوغاد؛ وأصحاب الدياثة والمجون؛ ومخالطة الأوغاد والساقطين؛ ومشاهدة المخانيث والثقلاء؛ من أراذل العرب؛ وعلوج العجم؛ وسفلة الأمم؛ وتكالب هؤلاء على* *الدنيا والإنغماس فيها؛ حتى غصت المدن من كثرتهم؛* *مع ما تطبع أكثرهم عليه مما كسبوه من مجاورة بعضهم لبعض في المدن؛ من قلة الحياء والإحتشام**؛ وضعف الغيرة على المحارم والأعراض؛* *حتى نشأ صغارهم على فواحش اللفظ وسفاسف الهرج؛ وقد قيل: إن الناس بأزمنهم أشبه منهم بآبائهم؛ وقد كان البدوي في الجاهلية أشد غيرة على محارمة من أهل الدياثة بالمدن؛ فكان الرجل منهم لشهامته وغيرته على محارمه لا يبيع ركوب زوجته من جملٍ أو خيلٍ في الأسواق؛ حتى لا يأتي رجل غريب فيشتري راحلتها؛ ويجلس على موضع* *ركوبها !* 

*ومن مخازي أغلب الحاضرة إلا من رحم الله؛ أن الرجل الكريم بينهم ساقط غير ممدوح، وذي الدناءة والمكر والخيانة والشطارة غير مفضوح؛* *فأصبح طيب القلب عندهم بمثابة الخبل؛ وغدت كلمة فقير ومسكين عندهم من المعايب؛ وكلمة غني وشاطر من المفاخر؛ وذلك مما رين على قلوبهم من المصالح والمنافع الدنيوية؛ وحب الدنيا والتنافس فيها؛ إلى غير ذلك من الرزايا والبلايا؛ التي لا تعدد ولا تحصى* 

*ولهذا قد أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في آخر الزمان بسكنى البادية** ورغب فيها؛ وأمر بإعتزال المدن والحواضر؛ وذلك عند ظهور الفساد وانتشار الفتن ؛* *فعن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يوشك أن يكون خير مال المسلم شياة يتتبع بها صاحبها شعف الجبال؛ ومواقع القطر؛ يفر بدينه من الفتن)** رواه البخاري في صحيحه؛ وفي رواية أخرى عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (**إن من خير معايش الناس لهم: رجل في رأسِ شعفةٍ من هذه الشعف؛ أو بطن وادٍ من هذه الأودية؛ يقيم الصلاة؛ ويؤتي الزكاة؛ ويعبد ربه لا يشرك به شيئا حتى يأتيه اليقين)* 

*وعن عقبة بن عامر الجهني قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يعجب ربك عز وجل من راعي غنم في رأس شظية في الجبل؛ يؤذن بالصلاة فيصلي؛ ويقول الله عز وجل لملائكته: انظروا إلى عبدي؛ يؤذن ويقيم الصلاة يخاف مني؛ أشهدكم أني قد غفرت له وأدخلته الجنة) .*

أنتهت مقدمة الموضوع ..

----------


## مصعب الجهني

*تجارب من حياة البادية في الحجاز* 
*[ مسميات البدو للجبال في لهجة جهينة ] :*
*مسميات الجبال والضلعان : رؤوس الجبال وأعاليها هي: الشماريخ؛ فيقال: شماريخ رضوى؛ ورضوى جبل جهينة في ينبع؛ وتسمى رؤوس الجبال: الشعاف؛ والشعافه؛ والشعوف؛ والشغانيب؛ والشناخيب؛ ومفردها شنخوب؛ فيقال: شناخيب البيضاء؛ والبيضاء جبال شمال المدينة عظيمة الإرتفاع؛ والشغاميم؛ وواحدها: شغموم؛* *والصهاليج: وهي الصخور الصلبة لا تكون إلا سوداء؛ ومفردها: صهلوج؛ والصهلوجة: جبل غرب المدينة قرب جبل عظم؛ والشناغيب: وهي الصخور البارزة أعلى الجبل؛ والقنان: مفردها القنه؛ والرجوم؛ مفردها: رجم؛ والسفح: أسفل الجبل وأطرافه بالأرض؛ والجر: وسطه وأصله؛ ومثله الحضن؛ فيقال: حضن الجبل؛ وكيحه: هو عرضه الممتد؛ والركح: جانب الجبل المتعرض لهبوب الريح؛ والملقاة: مفردها ملقاه؛ هي جانب من الضلع تكون لينه وحجارتها رخوه؛ والحيد: الطرف الخارج من أصل الجبل والمبتعد عنه قليلا؛ الضلع: هو الجبل المنفرد ويكون طوله دون الجبل؛ والأصغر منه يمسى: الضليع؛ وجمعها: الضلعان؛ وتكون غالبا مجموعة كبيرة؛ وأما إذا قلت أعدادها وصغرت فتسمى: الضليعات؛* 

*[ مسميات البدو للمياه التي تكون في أعالي الجبال ] :*
*ويقال للماء المستنقع في الجبال: القلات؛ ومفرده قلته؛ وهو ماء وسط شعاب الجبال؛ وترده السباع والصيد؛ والوقب: مثله إلا أنه أكبر منه؛ والغدرق: نبات ينمو في الماء المستنقع؛ ويكون لزج ولونه أخضر؛ فإذا طال أمده حول لون الماء إلى الخضرة؛ والدغاليب: مفردها دغلوب: وهي حيوانات صغيره جدا كالأسماك؛ تخلق من الماء المستنقع الراكد؛ ومفردها: دغلوب؛ والماء الضحضاح هو القليل؛ ويسمى ماء ضحل؛ وأما الماء الجاري في وسط الشعاب بالجبال؛ فيسمى الخرار؛ وهو الذي يجري على الصخور؛ ومفردته تسمى: الخراره؛ وكذلك النشاح أو النشح: هو الماء القليل الذي يجري على الصخور؛ وأما إذا كان الماء يقطر قطرات صغيره جدا فيسمى: الوشل؛ والغدير: ماء السيل الناقع على الأرض بعد الأمطار؛ والرِس بكسر الراء ماء مالح يكون وسط الجبال ترده الوحوش والسباع؛ لا ينشف طوال العام؛ وهذا بعض ما أخذناه عن أعراب بادية الحجاز؛ وتركنا الكثير من المسميات .* 

*[ مسميات البدو للأعشاب والشيح الذي ينبت في أعالي الجبال دون الأرض والأودية ] :* 
*العرعر ؛ والسمر ؛ والعبيثران ؛ والشوحط ؛ والحماط ويكثر بجبل جهينة الأشعر ؛ والشث ؛ والقرطم ذكره أبو علي الهجري بالأجرد جبل جهينة وهو نبته تأكلها الإبل ؛ والحماض ؛ والقريص ؛ والكلخ نبات تأكله العيره ؛ واللصف ومنابته صدوع الجبال وثمرته تسمى الشفلح حلوة تؤكل ؛ وشوك الأبل تأكله البل ؛ واللصاق وواحدته اللصاقه؛ والسيوف نبته شوكيه لها أطراف حادة كالسيوف ؛ والغثلى نبته تشبه الكراث الجبلي ؛ والسِلى نبات تأكله الإبل ؛ والكراث نبته بجبل الأشعر وهي سامة يحبها النحل وعسل الكراث حار من أجود أنواع العسل بالحجاز ؛ واليهق ينبت عقب الأمطار ويسمى الجرجير البري ؛ والنخل العثري ينبت بالجبال ولا يحتاج للسقيا ؛ والعوسج ؛ والعفينه وهي عشبه كريهة الرائحة ؛ والجعده نبته طيبة الرائحه ؛ والخزم وينبت بالأجرد والأشعر وقدس وورقان ويستخدم في صناعة ملح البارود ؛ والبشام ويستخدم للسواك وعصارته البيلسان ؛ والخشير نبات له جراوه تدق فتؤكل ؛ وتميرة الدود وهي شجيره ثمرتها بحجم حبة النبق شديدة الصفرة لا تؤكل ؛ والرين له أزهار قطنيه بيضاء تستخدم في حشوة الوسايد والمخدات ؛ كل هذه النباتات تنبت بالجبال الشاهقة ؛ وهي مما أخذناها عن أعراب البادية اليوم .*

----------


## مصعب الجهني

قال الخليفة الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: [ الأعراب أصل العرب ؛ ومـادة الإسلام ] رواه البخاري

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

*مما يستجاد هنا هذه القصيدة الرائعة للأمير عبد القادر الجزائري يمدح البادية ويفخر بالبدو وعيشتهم فدونكم:
يا عاذلا لامرئ قد هام في الحضر .... و عــاذلا لـمُحب البـدو و القَـفَــر*
*لا تذمُـمن بيوتا خفّ مَحــمـلها .... و تمـدحن بيوت الطين و الحجر*
*لو كنت تعلم ما في البدو تعذرني .... لكن جهلت و كم في الجهل من ضرر*
*أو كنتَ أصبحتَ في الصحراء مرتقيا .... بـساط رمل به الحصباء كالدرر*
*أو جُلت في روضة قد راق منظرها .... بـكـل لـون جـميل شـيّق عـطر*
*تستنشقن نسيما طاب منتشقا .... يزيد في الروح لم يمرر على قذر*
*أو كنت في صبح ليل هاج هاتنه .... علوت في مرقب أو جلت بالنظر*
*رأيت في كل وجه من بسائطها .... سربا من الوحش يرعى أطيب الشجر*
*فيالها وقفة لم تبق من حزن .... في قلب مضنى و لا كدّ لذي ضجر*
*نباكر الصيد أحيانا فنبغته .... فالصيد منا مدى الأوقات في ذعر*
*فكم ظلمنا ظليما مع نعامته .... و إن يك طائرا في الجو كالصقر*
*يوم الرحيل إذا شدت هوادجنا .... شقائق عَمَّها مزن من المطر*
*فيها العذارى و فيها قد جعلن كوى .... مرقعات بأحداق من الحور*
*تمشي الحداة لها من خلفها زجل .... أشهى من النار و السنطير و الوتر*
*و نحن فوق جياد الخيل نركضها .... شليلها زينة الأكفال و الخصر*
*نطارد الوحش و الغزلان نلحقها .... على البعاد و ماتنجو من الضمر*
*نروح للحي ليلا بعد ما نزلوا .... منازلا ما بها لطخ من الوضر*
*ترابها المسك بل أنقى و جاد بها .... صوم الغمائم بالآصال و البُكر*
*نلقى الخيام و قد صفت بها فغدت .... مثل السماء زهت بالأنجم الزهر*
*قال الأولى قد مضى قولا يصدقه .... نقل و عقل و ما للحق من غِير*
*الحسن يظهر في بيتين رونقه .... بيت من الشِعر أو بيت من الشََّعر*
*أنعامنا إن أتت عند العشى تخل .... أصواتها كدوي الرعد بالسحر*
*سفائن البر بل أنجى لراكبها .... سفائن البحر كم فيها من الخطر*
*لنا المهارى و ما للريم سرعتها .... بها و بالخيل ذللنا كل مفتخر*
*فخيلنا دائما للحرب مسرجة .... من استغاث بنا بشره بالظفر* 
*لا نحمل الضيم ممن جار نتركه .... و أرضه و جميع العز في السفر*
*و إن أساء علينا الجار عشرته .... نبين عنه بلا ضر و لا ضرر*
*تبيت نار القرى لطارقنا .... فيها المداواة من جوع و من خصر* 
*عدونا ماله ملجا و لا وزر .... و عندنا عاديات السبق و الظفر*
*شرابها من حليب لا يخالطه .... ماء و ليس حليب النوق كالبقر*
*أموال أعدائنا في كل آونة .... نقضي بقسمتها بالعدل و القدر*
*مافي البداوة من عيب تذم به .... إلا المروءة و الإحسان بالبدر*
*وصحة الجسم فيها غير خافية .... و العيب و الداء مقصور على الحضر*
*من لم يمت عندنا بالطعن عاش مدى .... فنحن أطول خلق الله في العمر*

----------


## مصعب الجهني

بارك الله فيك يا أبو وائل الجزائري /
وفضل أهل البادية لا يجحده إلا شعوبي؛ وليس وراء مدح الفاروق لهم بأنهم مادة الإسلام أي مدح؛ وقد رأيت بعض من قلَّ عقله يزعم أن في ذكري لفضائل البادية إثارة للفتنة !! ؛ ولا أدري ما قوله في الأحاديث التي بالصحيحين وغيرهما من تفضيل بعض القبائل بأسمائها وعينها على قبائل أخرى بأسمائها وعينها ؟! هل برأيه ذكر هذه الأحاديث على المنابر يحدث فتنة بين الفاضل والمفضول ؟1 وقد قلنا سابقا أن قرى ومدن صدر الإسلام؛ مثل البوادي في أيامنا هذه بكل شيء .

وهذه قسمة الله..

----------


## طالبة فقه

*لبيت تخفق الأرواح فيه أحب إليّ من قصرمنيف 
ولبس عباءة وتقر عيني أحب إليّ من لبس الشفوف 
وكلب ينبح الضيفان دوني أحب إليّ من قط ألوف 
وأكل كسيرة في كسر بيتي أحب إليّ من أكل الرغيف 
وأصوات الرياح بكل فج أحب إليّ من نقر الدفوف 
وبكر يتبع الأظعان صعب أحب إليّ من بغل زفوف 
وخرق من بني عمي نحيف أحب إليّ من علج عنيف 
خشونة عيشتي في البدو أشهى إليّ نفسي من العيش الظريف 
فما أبغي سوى وطني بديلاُ فحسبي ذاك من وطني شريف*

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

كفاهم شرفا أن لولاهم من بعد الله لاضاعت مدونات ومعاجم اللغة

----------

